# RGB Header nachrüsten ?RGB Steuerung bei  MSI Z170 Krait Gaming 3X. ü. Asus Aura möglich ?



## Zazkar (22. September 2018)

*RGB Header nachrüsten ?RGB Steuerung bei  MSI Z170 Krait Gaming 3X. ü. Asus Aura möglich ?*

Guten Morgen liebes Forum , 

ich habe eine Frage, wozu ich bisher wahrscheinlich noch nicht ganz die richtige Antwort zu gefunden habe. 

Und zwar habe ich in meinem Rechner Enermax Lüfter verbaut, welche laut Verpackung mit ASUS Aura Kompatibel sind. 
Meine GPU ist auch von Asus und beherrscht die Beleuchtung über Asus Aura schon, welche auch recht Simpel wie dem Aura Tool. 

Meine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Enermax Lüfter über einen Adapter  Informationen der Asus Aura Software zu übermitteln ?? 
Habe bisher zwar etwas ähnliches gefunden, bringt jedoch nicht die Aura Unterstützung mit.. 

Farge mich generell warum es so eine "Erweiterungskarte über PCI o.Ä. noch nicht zu kaufen gibt, gerade weil sich niemand wahrscheinlich extra für RGB Beleuchtung ein neues MB + CPU kaufen will...


Gruß, 
Zazkar


----------

